# Looking for Holden Monaro Badges



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been looking around for some Holden badges for my 2004 GTO and haven't had much luck with finding them in the U.S. Does anybody know where I can find them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not sure exactly what you seek but I just checked Ebay and its flooded with Monaro badges.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Badges? We Don't Need No...*

:cool Try this site: JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*hey*

I got the center caps for my stock rims. They give the illusion of a larger wheel size because of the matching silver colors.


----------



## eric_cspan (Apr 18, 2013)

It seems a lot of people are doing this. Problem is they all come from AUS. How many people are interested in these Holden emblems? 

Would you buy them if they came from USA?


----------

